# El futuro de los chips



## Hellmut1956 (Nov 24, 2016)

Hola amigos, perdonen la frecuencia con la cual estoy presentando temas relacionados a la actualidad tecnológica. Pero tropiezo con estas informaciones tratando de ganar una impresión de donde estamos hoy, a donde vamos y que implica. 






El vídeo en YouTube de la Techcon2016 una persona responsable de los estudios avanzados que tienen lugar y en los cuales ARM participa, muestra una gran densidad de informaciones, que yo me miré el vídeo, lo pare muchísimas veces para estudiar los que aparece en la pantalla, repetir lo que es dicho una y otra vez e investigar sitios en el Internet para tener mejor y mas completa noción de lo presentado!

El título de vídeo expresa lo que está ocurriendo y es de general conocimiento: La ley de Moore ha llegado a sus límites reduciendo las geometrías, avanzar toda la cadena de producción y equipos requeridos y de las herramientas informáticas relacionadas! En suma lo que el presentador presenta es donde las diversas tecnologías implicadas en la producción de un chip llegan a sus límites. Presenta que hoy en los laboratorios de investigación se investigan métodos aplicables quizá una sola vez para avanzar y que el factor decisivo esta en las ciencias de materiales. Materiales con nuevas cualidades que permitan el avance.

Pero también presenta que el avancé que era primordialmente la reducción de las geometrías está también en definir hacia que objetivos los avances son buscados. Por un lado está la potencia y el consumo de energía, por otro lado la eficiencia energética.

Habla de las diversas estrategias tanto en los "bloques usados", geometrías de 2D y 3D, pero también posibles beneficios que resultan o de dividir funcionalidades en partes de silicio individuales e conectadas entre si y/o en posicionar partes encima de otras. Lógica y memorias por ejemplo! También menciona aspectos relacionados a las pistas de conexiones en el silicio y sus posiciones en el chip!

Pero reitera mas de una vez, que son los avances en las ciencias de materia, del estudio de sus propiedades y de su uso en un diseño. Dice, lo considero muy creíble, que es requerimiento de facilitar los recursos para armar experimentos que permitan estudiar las propiedades de materiales en el lugar dentro del diseño donde pudieran cumplir una función!

A mi opinión personal, ARM como empresa dedicada al diseño y la licenciación de núcleos, juega un importante rol para combinar las diferentes empresas y sus tecnologías para encontrar nuevos diseños mas avanzados en vista de objetivos previamente definidos. Es la vista completa de todos los elementos que conforman un sistema, de las herramientas, los materiales a usar en su producción y diseño. Como ya se llega a un límite de alcanzar mejoras reduciendo las geometrías, ahora es una secuencia de pasos individuales de generación a generación de recombinar las posibilidades tecnológicas y científicas.

El vídeo es una de na serie de vídeos, otro se dedica al tema de los sensores, igualmente fascinante por su proximidad a sistemas biológicos! Quizá mi interés resulta de haber trabajado mas de una década en la industria de semiconductores. Recuerdo de una presentación dentro de Motorola sobre el impacto de los límites de resolución para aplicar estructuras al silicio. Esto fue hace casi 2 décadas. Los límites de la resolución estan relacionado al largo de la onda que se usa para transferir las estructuras durante la producción de semiconductores. La herramienta de software usada diseñaba la forma de una pista por ejemplo de tal forma, que a razón de las distorsiones resultantes de la longitud demasiado larga de la "luz", estas resultaban en pistas de la geometría deseada!


----------



## chclau (Nov 25, 2016)

Muy buena informacion, Helmut.

Por mi especializacion en FPGAs, yo sigo hace mucho tiempo la evolucion de la empresa Altera, una de los lideres (junto con Xilinx) del mercado de FPGA.

Altera ha sido comprada por Intel hace poco tiempo. Uno de los campos en que se prevee un desarrollo explosivo de FPGAs en el futuro cercano es en los de Bases de Datos distribuidos, y los nuevo campo de IA, denominado Machine Learning y Deep Machine Learning.

Muchos avances en M.L. se basan en el procesamiento de toneladas de datos en la busqueda automatica de algoritmos que los representen, usando regresiones lineales y redes neuronales, entre otros. De esa manera se mejoran las maquinas de busqueda en la Web o los clasificadores de correo spam, asi como aplicaciones de etiquetado de fotos o sistemas de automoviles autonomos. Entre otros.

El manejo y procesamiento de grandes cantidades de datos requiere una inter-relacion "intima" entre el procesador, los coprocesadores y la memoria.

Intel junto con Altera, y Microsoft, IBM y Xilinx estan desarrollando chip de tipo SiP (System in Package - o sea, varias obleas interconectadas en un solo paquete). Estos chips incluiran procesadores, coprocesadores flexibles implementados en FPGA, y memorias super rapidas DDR. Todo interconectado con gran cantidad de enlaces seriales ultrarapidos de tipo SerDes a velocidades de varias decenas de Gbits por enlace. Y repito, a riesgo de ser pesado, que todo eso, procesador, FPGA, memorias y enlaces SerDes estara todo metido en un solo empaquetado, formando un unico chip.

Lo mejor es que de todo esto hay toneladas de informacion gratuita en la Web, desde hojas tecnicas pasando por herramientas de SW gratuitas (y hay que mencionar las decenas de herramientas de SW libre (open source) desarrolladas por ingenieros, para ingenieros), hasta cursos dictados por Universidades (yo suelo usar Coursera) tambien completamente gratuitos.

Hoy mas que nunca la velocidad de cambio de las tecnologias nos obliga a usar todos esos recursos para mantenernos al dia. Y dado que la Internet tiene un lado bueno, que es el de democratizar la informacion, esta revolucion puede favorecer a Sudamerica.

Cualquiera que tenga su PC e Internet puede disfrutar de esos recursos y participar del cambio global. Solo se requiere saber algo de ingles, perseverancia y voluntad.

Como decia la querida Lupin: "qui labora, vinci".


----------

